# what was Arnold Schwarzenegger's AI for PCT back in the day?



## BUCKY (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm not sure armidex, nolvadex, or clomid existed in the 60's or 70's, so what was a bodybuilder's AI for PCT back in the day? I re-searched that gynecomastia is common among bodybuilders (steroid users), so what did the old school bodybuilders use to reverse this?


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 24, 2011)

Who realy knows.I dont think anyone realy knows what there cycles where like then.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Dec 24, 2011)

they didnt


----------



## colochine (Dec 24, 2011)

Copious amounts of sexual activity.


----------



## dgp (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Glycomann (Dec 24, 2011)

There was no PCT back then.  They just went off and grinned and bore it.


----------



## swollen (Dec 24, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> There was no PCT back then.  They just went off and grinned and bore it.



Yea, I actually read this somewhere...


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 24, 2011)

Clomid's been around for a while, but for the most part they just tapered off and dealt with it I guess. As far as gyno I think they had some knowledge of using clomid though I don't believe nolva and aromasin were around? Arimidex possibly, but clomid was used for pct fairly long ago though I'm not sure how common it was?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 24, 2011)

I think most of them had the gyno cut out.


----------



## sscar (Dec 24, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I think most of them had the gyno cut out.


 this is true


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 24, 2011)

Beer.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 24, 2011)

^a real mans pct


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 24, 2011)

I dont know what arnold used but way back when I did my first cycle about 30 years ago the guru I knew at the time reccomended to me.....
After a full run with test cypionate normally 12 weeks  then take HCG 1000 iu's eod till gone (had the old push stopper tops 10,000 iu's) then 4 weeks of nolvadex at 20mgs per day. 
We knew nothing back then of arimadex on cycle and if gyno symptoms did occur it was nolvadex or nothing. 
Hadnt even heard of clomid.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 24, 2011)

^ That actually doesn't sound half bad

Hcg and nolva is a pretty solid pct really, not having an AI on cycle isn't ideal but at least with some nolva you don't really have to worry about gyno which is the big one in my opinion. I don't believe nolva will reduce bloat or other estrogenic sides like acne but I think it's possible? Anyone want to chime in here, I've heard that nolva will not reduce water retention but I'd imagine that bloating is related to an estrogen receptor somewhere? If you're blocking all estrogen receptors with the tamox shouldn't that have roughly the same effect as actually reducing estrogen, not just in breast tissue but whatever receptor causes you to retain water?


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2011)

Nolvadex was not even around till the 1980's, so Arnold clearly never used it.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 24, 2011)

supposedely Arnold ran proviron along with dbol but who really knows? The proviron would help with the sides though if true.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2011)

Ironman2001 said:


> supposedely Arnold ran proviron along with dbol but who really knows? The proviron would help with the sides though if true.


Proviron (Mesterolone ) was not   avabile in Arnolds day so he clearly did not use it.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Proviron (Mesterolone ) was not   avabile in Arnolds day so he clearly did not use it.


Drunk again ^^^


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2011)

Honestly guys, just google the drug names and you can answer your own questions.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Drunk again ^^^


12 weeks sober as of today.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 24, 2011)

I read somewhere that Arnold pretty much popped dbol like mints and never really came off it, don't know how true this is though.


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2011)

I always wondered how they got so dry for comp. 

Amphetamines?


----------



## oufinny (Dec 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> I always wondered how they got so dry for comp.
> 
> Amphetamines?



I read they used primo and wasn't winny around or halo??


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 24, 2011)

primooooooooooobolaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 25, 2011)

not even sure these were around since there was probably no such thing or not often heard of such thing as "breast cancer" or "chemotherapy" back in Arnold's days. Like HIV was not even around in the 60's and 70's but got mainsteam in the 80's. 

Is gynecomastia reversible then meaning if you get it you can reverse it without surgery, just pills?

Last I checked aromasin is steroidal, so I don't think it will help with gynecomastic since you need something non-steroidal and reversible (armidex, clomid, nolva).



Digitalash said:


> Clomid's been around for a while, but for the most part they just tapered off and dealt with it I guess. As far as gyno I think they had some knowledge of using clomid though I don't believe nolva and aromasin were around? Arimidex possibly, but clomid was used for pct fairly long ago though I'm not sure how common it was?


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 25, 2011)

not coming off it would kill the liver, wouldn't you think? Arnold did have puffy nipples so did Ferigno. 



Vibrant said:


> I read somewhere that Arnold pretty much popped dbol like mints and never really came off it, don't know how true this is though.


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 25, 2011)

do you only take AI when symptoms occur? I always thought it was mandatory to take after a cycle?



Roaddkingg said:


> I dont know what arnold used but way back when I did my first cycle about 30 years ago the guru I knew at the time reccomended to me.....
> After a full run with test cypionate normally 12 weeks  then take HCG 1000 iu's eod till gone (had the old push stopper tops 10,000 iu's) then 4 weeks of nolvadex at 20mgs per day.
> We knew nothing back then of arimadex on cycle and if gyno symptoms did occur it was nolvadex or nothing.
> Hadnt even heard of clomid.


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 25, 2011)

where are the scars?



Vibrant said:


> I think most of them had the gyno cut out.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 25, 2011)

BUCKY said:


> where are the scars?


You're annoying.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 25, 2011)

^I second this notion


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 25, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> ^ That actually doesn't sound half bad
> 
> Hcg and nolva is a pretty solid pct really, not having an AI on cycle isn't ideal but at least with some nolva you don't really have to worry about gyno which is the big one in my opinion. I don't believe nolva will reduce bloat or other estrogenic sides like acne but I think it's possible? Anyone want to chime in here, I've heard that nolva will not reduce water retention but I'd imagine that bloating is related to an estrogen receptor somewhere? If you're blocking all estrogen receptors with the tamox shouldn't that have roughly the same effect as actually reducing estrogen, not just in breast tissue but whatever receptor causes you to retain water?



I've noticed off cycle if my diet is clean there is a definite leaner look on nolvadex.  Probably related to less water retention. On cycle I think it can work too and s easier on the joints but not tat great with 19 nor compounds since it seems to up regulate the progesterone receptor in some and make tendency towards gyno worse.  Guys like Big Cat will argue against this but I disagree and have experience it myself as well as seen it in others.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes Winstrol was around.
In fact we used to get big bottles of the real deal. 
Winstrol V in the big bottles by winthrop.
And I know nolvadex was available because 30 years ago would have been 1983 and thats when I started and thats what we had on hand. 
Thank God back in the day I really didnt screw myself up and no bad things happened but as many we were following the advise of some one we trusted and that was the norm.
Just as today when newbies start they do what ever they are told and it certainly can have bad consequences. 
Now we have the computers and many ways to study and get real good information. 
Plus we have great guys like Vic & heavy and many others who are willing to help. 
As long as the questions presented arent to stupid. LOL


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 25, 2011)

Copious amounts of homosexual activity


----------



## SFW (Dec 25, 2011)

Arnold may of used several mexican kids to suck his nipples until the gyno dissipated


----------

